# Just ordered the Onix!



## peterm1 (Mar 19, 2006)

After a lot of agonizing over which bike to get, I decided to get the 2006 Onix with the Campy mix of components (Chorus, Centaur), Rolf Apex wheels, FSA compact crank, in black with orange accents (I am having orange Deda handlebar tape put on to match the orange accents on the bike, and I already have the orange Euskatel jersey . While this really stretched my budget, I know I would have regretted it had I skimped, and I did not want to start thinking about upgrades once I get the bike (although eventually I probably will.... The 2005 Onix was available in silver for $150 less, but I didn't like the looks of the 2005 in silver (if I am spending this much money on a bike it had better look great too).

I should get it in about a week, and hopefully the weather will be nice for some riding next weekend! I will post some pics too.

I got a lot of helpful advice from this forum.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## 1OldFart (Mar 10, 2006)

Good luck Peter.......you've bought a great bike. The power transfer of the FSA crank is totally amazing.

Many happy miles.............


----------

